# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Cirurgiões em Aquário

## Paulo Marinheiro

Motivado pela minha recente aquisição (_Acanthurus Sohal_), lanço aqui um tópico para cada um de nós descrever TUDO relativamente à sua experiência com cirurgiões. Sejam _Acanthurus_, _Paracanthurus_, _Nasos_, _Zebrassomas_, _Prionurus_ ou _Ctenochaetus_.
E refiro-me a mesmo tudo, às preferências na hora da alimentação, que tipo de algas é que cada um prefere, que tipo de comida seca e congelada, comportamentos com outros peixes da mesma familia ou não, comportamentos na hora da comida, hábitos nocturnos e diurnos, como e onde são adquiridos, fotos, historial do peixe, etc, etc, etc.
De certeza que isto dará muito para escrever e será informação real, com conhecimento de causa, e não aquilo que está escrito, porque normalmente o que se escreve é baseado nos comportamentos em estado selvagem.

Deixo aqui o meu contributo, com o _Acanthurus Sohal_, (como não podia deixar de ser :Coradoeolhos:  ), que é um dos 3 cirurgiões que tenho no meu aquário.




Pelo que até agora comprovei, o meu _A Sohal_ prefere algas vermelhas a algas verdes. Experimentei liofilizadas, da OceanNutrition e de facto as vermelhas são consumidas com muito maior prazer.
Amanhã vou experimentar espinafre moido (dica do Bruno)!


Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas paulo
assim sim um post muito interesante e com muito para escrever e aprender.
das esperiencias que tenho posso te dizer que dos quatro cirurgioes que já tive até hoje o pior foi mesmo o xanturos, peixe lindo mas muito territorial e agressivo motivo por que o tive de retirar do meu aqua, esse só comia comida congelada e nao tocava em algas nenhumas.
dos outro tres que tenho ( flavescentes; scopas; hepatus ) posso-te dizer que sao bons rapazes que ambos comem de tudo o que lhes dou mas o scopas é mais adepto dos algas e foi este menino que me tratou do aquario fez-lhe uma limpesa até a estinçao das algas, fui obrigado a comprar algas para eles em especial nory o que eles mais gostam.
todos os peixes vieram de outros aquarios e quase todos pela mesma rasao, eram grandes demais para a casa que tinham.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Excelente Post!

Até hoje só tive experiência com 2 cirurgiões. Foram eles o Zebrassoma desjardini e o Paracanthurus hepatus. De momento só tenho o hepatus uma vez que o desjardini era muito grande para o meu antigo sistema. Em relação a hábitos e preferências ambos comiam de tudo o que lhes dava, fossem flocos ou granulados. O meu desjardini tinha um grande apetite em relação a algas, limpou-me completamente o aquario das valonias e outras algas ( tudo excepto bryopsis ). Já o hepatus não mostra qualquer apetite em relação à valonia mas come bem alguma caulerpa. Nunca tocou em nenhum coral mas ainda é pequenote. Algumas caracteristicas destes dois peixes: o desjardini era bastante tímido e escondia-se se alguém, a não ser eu, se aproximasse do aquário. O hepatus tem tendência a imitar o comportamento dos outros peixes e é sem dúvida engraçado. À medida que vai crescendo sinto-o cada vez mais agressivo.

Vou comprar nori para experimentar com o meu hepatus.

Ando à procura de um Zebrassoma veliferum para o meu aquario pelo que seria interessante ler as opiniões de membros já tiveram experiência com este peixe.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Os meus 3 Cirurgiões compilados num só comentário :SbSourire2:  !



*Acanthurus sohal*




*Zebrassoma flavescens*




_Paracanthurus hepatus_


Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, no meu primeiro aquário que não era muito grande cerca de 400 litros mantive durante muito tempo, 1 hepatus, 1 Zebrassoma Flavenses, 1 Zebrassoma Xanturus 1 Hawaiense 1 achanturus leucosternon tb algum tempo e nunca tive qualquer problema.

Agora aquilo que eu já vi.

Já vi colocar dentro de um aquário 1 Achaturus Leucosternon + 1 Achanturus Nigricans e passados 3 dias começa uma sessão de porrada que só acaba qd um deles morre.

Penso que o grande problema é manter mais do que um achanturus.

Depois podes sempre ver o aquario do mês da reefkeeping e vês vários achanturus num aquário de 1,8 metros.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php

_"The fish collection was carefully planned after reading a lot of materials; their behavior, reef suitability and personality were considered. "_

Penso que num aquário grande, bem alimentado e estabilizado poderá se manter vários destes peixes.

Mas gostava de ouvir opiniões dos especialistas em peixes sobre esta familia nomeadamente a manutenção de vários acanturus num aquário.

Até já.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sobre as algas podes ver aqui este post onde se fala um pouco das variedades de algas que os 'alguivoros' comem. 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4225

mais para a frente nesse post tá lá a quantidade de cirurgiões que estao num aquario também com os respectivos tamanhos, e ainda uma chamada de atençao para a possivel manutençao destes especimes com estes tamanhos.

tens este post com fotos deles

http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg=cirurgioes_rf

Aqui a falar deles...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=cirurgioes

e aqui também...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=cirurgioes

e ainda este sobre a convivencia destas especies em aquario

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=cirurgioes

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Filipe, no segundo link não temos permissoes para entrar.

Fica bem

----------


## Filipe Simões

será que já funciona?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Sim.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

A minha recente experiencia com cirugioes nao foi muito boa , tenho um zebrassoma flavescent , e ha questao de 1 mes um amigo deu-me um djardinni , acabando a climatizaçao intreduzi-o no aquario consequencia porrada da grossa , chegando ao ponto de ter de dar novamente o djardinni a outro membro,passado uns dias comprei um hepatus e ate agora tudo bem ,o aquario tem 400L , ate nao vejo problemas de maior.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Sempre tive muitos Acanthurus, Zebrasoma, etc...juntos e procuro sempre que possível, organizá-los ou que se organizem em cardume, o que não é fácil, requer espaço, muita calma, planeamento e nem sempre corre bem. Em tempos tive 14 Zebrasomas, 7 Zebrasomas xanthurus (quando cada um custava o equivalente a 250 euros actuais) e 7 Zebrasoma flavensces, e foi uma experiência interessante porque uma das abordagens usada foi colocar peixes de tamanhos diferentes de modo a formar uma hierarquia e funcionou. Era um aquário só de peixes que tive na segunda metade da década de 90 do século passado. Actualmente tenho vários Acanthurus e cheguei a ter um pequeno cardume de 6 Paracanthurus hepatus de que restam dois porque ao longo do tempo, 4 saltaram para o infinito, mas é interessante ver 6 a evoluir e a organizarem-se, seja como for não é tarefa fácil e não a recomendo a qualquer pessoa. Como dizia actualmente tenho um Naso lituratus, um Acanthurus tennenti, ambos XL, tenho dois Zebrasoma, 1 xanthurus e 1 flavensces e neste caso o flavensces que era o mais antigo andou 5 dias a mostrar ao xanthurus quando este chegou, quem mandava no sitio obrigando-o apenas a ficar num canto onde recebia o alimento, agora evoluem em conjunto. Tenho um Acanthurus olivaceus L ainda com libré de juvenil e tenho dois Paracanthurus hepatus. Tenho um Acanthurus lineatus M. Todos cresceram mo sistema onde estão, uns mais do que outros e destinam-se a um sistema ainda maior que esperava já ter em funcionamento mas ainda não pôde ser. É possível combinar cirurgiões mas não é simples, tem riscos, exige paciência, vontade, calma, ter para onde retirar algum deles se necessário. Uma das "regras" empregues por mim para estes peixes e não só, para todos, é a de que entrem no sistema à luz do luar artificial porque isso ajuda muito a fazer a diferença para o melhor. A titulo de exemplo, quando chegou o Acanthurus olivaceus, o Acanthurus lineatus foi logo tentar mostrar quem mandava...mas como foi à luz do luar o bicho ficou algo confuso e pensou duas vezes não vá estar a meter-se em sarilhos e assim feito o reconhecimento, passaram cerca de uma hora depois a partilhar o mesmo local para dormir e assim foi até que o Acanthurus olivaceus cresceu mais rapido e agora mora noutras paragens mais amplas. Não é garantia mas ajuda.





[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Acanthurus_tennenti_e_companhia.MOV[/media]

acima coloco algumas imagens recentemente obtidas nesta fase mais adiantada de recuperação do meu sistema que foi fortemente afectado pela vaga de calor que se registou no verão e coincidiu com a segunda fase de obras cá em casa (e ontem terminou a terceira...uff..). Os peixes pouco ou nada sofreram mas os corais...podia ter sido pior e agora vou recolher mais três corais que ficaram guardados.
Oportunamente coloco mais imagens.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas,

Tenho um Zebrasoma e um Hepatus há relativamente pouco tempo (2 meses) e como tal a minha experiencia com estes animais, e não só, não é muito grande. Por conseguinte nem será de muita utilidade.
No entanto vou relatar aquilo que no dia a dia me é possivel observar. Em relação ao comportamento devo dizer que não tenho notado agressividade de parte a parte, a não ser quando introduzi o hepatus com o Zebrasoma já com o seu território estabelecido. Como o introduzi com o aqua praticamente às escuras, no dia seguinte já se entendiam muito bem e hoje andam tranquilamente os dois juntos. O Hepatus, de vez em quando, atira-se à donzela porque ela o provoca mas nada de especial.
Em relação à comida tenho que dizer que ambos comem de tudo que lhes dou, seja flocos, granulado, congelados,( artémia, mysis, cyclop..). Gostam bastante de algas principalmente Nori. Quando a coloco na ventosa o Hepatus dá-lhe cada "dentada" que por vezes arranca a ventosa do vidro.

Posso estar enganado, claro, e ainda será muito cedo para tirar conclusões, mas parece-me que ambos se estão alimentando bem e estão de saúde.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Qual a vossa experiência com Cirurgiões que comem valónia?
Ouvi dizer que os _Z. veliferum_ comem muito bem a valonia. Os _Z. desjardini_ também comem. Quais as vossas experiências?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Qual a vossa experiência com Cirurgiões que comem valónia?
> Ouvi dizer que os _Z. veliferum_ comem muito bem a valonia. Os _Z. desjardini_ também comem. Quais as vossas experiências?
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


 :Olá: Viva Nuno
Aqui tens um nudibrânqueo que parece comer Valónia

Ercolania boodleae
Há também os caranguejos Mithrax sculptus...mas... :EEK!: ...

Valonia utricularis

Outro possível predador de Valónia
_Tridachia crispata_ and _Elysia crispata_

aqui tens um artigo sobre o assunto
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/alg...a/aa011501.htm

Há de facto relatos de que os Zebrasoma desjardini comem Valónia...que tal fazeres a experiência...olha que experimentar nestes casos é uma excelente abordagem.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Viva Pedro,

Com Z. desjardini já experimentei e digo-te que o resultado foi muito bom. Limpou tudo onde tinha acesso. O mesmo posso dizer do Siganus vulpinus... já o Siganus unimaculatus nem lhes toca. Mas como estamos a falar de cirurgiões vamos ficar pelo desjardini e pelo veliferum.

O veliferum alguem tem experiência?

NOTA: pela minha experiência tudo depende do individuo e não da espécie... infelizmente :Icon Cry:

----------


## Fernando Ferreira

A minha experiencia tambem é recente e envolve um hepatus, quando chegou aconteceu o que parece ser normal, ictio, mas como comia muito bem fui dando uma alimentação mais variada possivel e esperando, entretanto adicionei camaroes limpadores e tambem um ozonizador,  agora ictio tem muito pouco mas aconteceu uma coisa muito  estranha, ele ficou cego, tem os olhos aparentemente bons, não se nota nada de anormal, tambem noto que uma donzela costuma roçar-se na zona perto dos olhos.
Já aconteceu isto com alguém, terá sido do ictio?
 Até doi  :Icon Cry:  ver o hepatus a tatear no fundo ( ele agora só fica no fundo, está sempre no areão)  quando lhe cheira a comida, tenho conseguido mante-lo assim ponho a comida perto dele e ele lá vai dando com alguma , mas duvido que não esteja a enfraquecer aos poucos, porque ele não consegue comer provavelmente o que devia e já lá vão 2 semanas.
Alguém tem alguma sugestão?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> A minha experiencia tambem é recente e envolve um hepatus, quando chegou aconteceu o que parece ser normal, ictio, mas como comia muito bem fui dando uma alimentação mais variada possivel e esperando, entretanto adicionei camaroes limpadores e tambem um ozonizador,  agora ictio tem muito pouco mas aconteceu uma coisa muito  estranha, ele ficou cego, tem os olhos aparentemente bons, não se nota nada de anormal, tambem noto que uma donzela costuma roçar-se na zona perto dos olhos.
> Já aconteceu isto com alguém, terá sido do ictio?
>  Até doi  ver o hepatus a tatear no fundo ( ele agora só fica no fundo, está sempre no areão)  quando lhe cheira a comida, tenho conseguido mante-lo assim ponho a comida perto dele e ele lá vai dando com alguma , mas duvido que não esteja a enfraquecer aos poucos, porque ele não consegue comer provavelmente o que devia e já lá vão 2 semanas.
> Alguém tem alguma sugestão?


 :Olá: Viva
Pela tua descrição parece ser uma infecção na zona ocular que lhe deve estar a comprimir o interior da cabeça. Os teu parâmetros de água como estão :SbQuestion2:  Por vezes os cirurgiões são fortemente afectados pela fraca qualidade da água onde vivem e desenvolvem problemas semelhantes a esse e/ou erosão da linha lateral ou da zona da cabeça. Essas situações muitas vezes se resolvem pela positiva retirando o peixe da água fraca onde vive, ou melhorando/corrigindo a mesma. Se fores ver nas imagens e video que coloquei acima, tenho um Zebrasoma xanthurus que esteve vários meses na loja e padeceu de erosão da linha lateral que se alargou até à cabeça e orla dos olhos. Esteve num estado lastimável mas foi sendo recuperado e ainda com vestigios visiveis dessa maleita, comprei-o e acabou por recuperar integralmente cá em casa e ali está a nadar todo contente há já ano e meio ou quase...

Verifica os teus parâmetros de água.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Tenho aquário há 45 dias. Meu Zebrassoma Flavenses (Yellow Tang) come de tudo, inclusive Tetra Marine em flocos na minha mão junto com outros peixes. Ele reconhece minha voz e interage muito bem comigo e com todos os outros peixes. Nem os mais agressivos o atacam. É um excelente peixe para iniciantes, talvez o melhor pela beleza (é o preferido de 90% das mulheres) e facilidade de alimentar. 

Aproveito agora para alimentar os peixes bem próximo aos Sun Corals, para que os mesmos se abram e floresçam como um jardim, coletando os restos da comida que sobram da alimentação dos peixes.

Tentei colocar umas algas verdes e bonitas que vi por aqui para decorar o aqua, mas o Yellow Tang adora e as devora em poucos dias, junto com o Fox Face.

Ele não ataca corais e resiste bem à temperaturas mais altas.

----------


## Luis Reis

Boa tarde a todos, vejam so que hoje sem mais nem menos vieram-me oferecer um belissimo Acanthurus japonicus!!  :Big Grin:  Como devem imaginar estou extremamente triste... ou entao nao!!lol

A minha duvida prende-se com o facto de querer saber qual o comportamento que estes peixes costumam ter em aquario!! Neste momento tenho la dentro 2 ocelaris, um hepatus e uma salaria fasciatus, bem como diversos corais!! Assim que puder posto umas fotografias do exemplar.

De momento, e visto que vai iniciar a sua aclimatizaçao ao sistema, gostava de saber se será possivel existirem algumas incompatibilidades entre eles, e se é reef safe ou existe perigo de atacar os corais!!Pelo que vi no fish data base, é seguro... mas se alguem me poder dar links para mais informaçao agradeço!

Achei que seria adequado postar aqui em vez de estar a abrir um novo topico!

Um abraço e Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde a todos, vejam so que hoje sem mais nem menos vieram-me oferecer um belíssimo Acanthurus japonicus!!  Como devem imaginar estou extremamente triste... ou então não!!lol
> 
> A minha duvida prende-se com o facto de querer saber qual o comportamento que estes peixes costumam ter em aquário!! Neste momento tenho la dentro 2 Amphiprion ocelaris, um Paracanthurus hepatus e uma Salarias fasciatus, bem como diversos corais!! Assim que puder posto umas fotografias do exemplar.
> 
> De momento, e visto que vai iniciar a sua aclimatação ao sistema, gostava de saber se será possível existirem algumas incompatibilidades entre eles, e se é reef safe ou existe perigo de atacar os corais!!Pelo que vi no fish data base, é seguro... mas se alguém me poder dar links para mais informação agradeço!
> 
> Achei que seria adequado postar aqui em vez de estar a abrir um novo topico!
> 
> Um abraço e Obrigado


 :Olá: Viva
É um peixe muito bonito mas muito tímido e delicado no inicio, pelo que atendendo a que tens um Paracanthurus hepatus que nunca teve de partilhar o espaço com alguém semelhante, pode exercer alguma territorialidade sobre o Acanthurus japonicus. Procura colocar o Acanthurus japonicus à luz do luar artificial ou luz ténue de modo a que veja e seja visto num ambiente calmo. Usa molas para fixar algas com as quais fazes dois "refúgios" artificiais com folhas de alga, de preferência Ulva rigida e se não tiveres usa folhas de alga liofilizada. Deste modo ofereces dois locais distintos e afastados para que cada um coma sem competir com o outro e proporcionas algum abrigo na forma de um novo local abrigado (enquanto houver algas na mola) que previamente não existia e como tal não é encarado como parte do território que existia mas mais como uma nova fronteira para um novo espaço. Uma mola em cada canto.
Se tiveres refúgio, podes sempre optar por lá colocar o Acanthurus japonicus para que ambiente e alimente nas calmas, após o que aí uns 6 dias depois, o colocas no sistema principal.
O Acanthurus japonicus gosta de algas filamentosas e é seguro para o recife (=reef safe)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Reis

Ola a todos, no seguimento do topico vinha partilhar a minha experiencia convosco. Tenho tido no aquario um hepatus, e como referi acima, introduzi recentemente um Acanthurus japonicus. Teve uma introdução muito calma, com uma luz moderada para que se acomodasse com pouco stress. A principio ainda algo timido, mas num espaço de um dia para o outro começou a circundar mais o aquario embora se note que este e o hepatus tenham "territorios" diferentes. Até agora não sao nada conflituosos, partilham espaços de alimentaçao e molas com nori sem qualquer conflito, mas para descansar escolhem pontas opostas do aqua, afinal de contas, ha que ter privacidade lol
Aproveito para deixar aqui algumas fotos do Acanthurus japonicus:
DSC_0496-2.jpg

DSC_0507-2.jpg

DSC_0528-2.jpg

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Luis

Se me permites, deixo tambem fotografias da minha especie preferida de cirurgiao, que embora de aspecto algo parecido ao Japonicus, apresenta um comportamento e sensibilidade bastante diferente.

*
Acanthurus Nigricans*

----------


## Luis Reis

Pintas Brancas

Bom, visto que em topicos anteriores que pesquisei, diziam que era aconselhado colocar esta duvida neste topico, decidi entao faze-lo de modo a que possamos juntar mais informação sobre cirurgioes num so tópico!
Refiro-me entao às pintas brancas que tanta vez aparecem em cirurgioes!

O meu anthurus japonicus está cheio de pintas brancas, mas algo que apareceu de um dia para o outro, na sexta nao tinha, e tal nao é o meu espanto que quando chego a casa no sabado a noite o encontro repleto destas pintas!! 

Noto que agora tem sempre a boca aberta, e parece ter alguma dificuldade em alimentar-se, os limpadores vao la, mas ele acaba por se afastar.

Gostaria entao de pedir a vossa ajuda e tentar compilar todas as indicações para ajudar a acabar com estas ditas pintas!até pq encontro varias opinioes e dicas dispersas por varios topicos! por ex o alho? como adiccionar? alho natural? alho de ampolas?

Bom,desde ja um obrigado a todos!!

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Pintas Brancas
> 
> Bom, visto que em topicos anteriores que pesquisei, diziam que era aconselhado colocar esta duvida neste topico, decidi entao faze-lo de modo a que possamos juntar mais informação sobre cirurgioes num so tópico!
> Refiro-me entao às pintas brancas que tanta vez aparecem em cirurgioes!
> 
> O meu anthurus japonicus está cheio de pintas brancas, mas algo que apareceu de um dia para o outro, na sexta nao tinha, e tal nao é o meu espanto que quando chego a casa no sabado a noite o encontro repleto destas pintas!! 
> 
> Noto que agora tem sempre a boca aberta, e parece ter alguma dificuldade em alimentar-se, os limpadores vao la, mas ele acaba por se afastar.
> 
> ...



Sim compra alho de ampola...

Normalmente vendem nos supermercados, de início ele afasta-se dos camarões depois vai la ficar com o passar do tempo!! Os meus também se afastavam, passado algum tempo ficavam há espera que os camarões os limpassem... :SbSalut:

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Pessoal,

Coloquei um Hepatus no meu aqua faz 10 dias. Ele estava sendo maltratado em outro aquário e chegou aqui muito magro e com a barriga para dentro.

No início ele se alimentou e após uma semana chegou a comer em minha mão, rações em flocos e em grãos e a barriga melhorou bem.

De dois dias para cá, ele parou de se alimentar e tem ficado entocado durante o período do dia( luz solar apenas). Ontem à noite apareceu e na hora da alimentação e praticamente não comeu nada, como se não estivesse com fome e a barriga está murcha de novo.

O que faço ?

Pensei em colocar artêmias para ver se ele se anima...

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Pessoal,
> 
> Coloquei um Hepatus no meu aqua faz 10 dias. Ele estava sendo maltratado em outro aquário e chegou aqui muito magro e com a barriga para dentro.
> 
> No início ele se alimentou e após uma semana chegou a comer em minha mão, rações em flocos e em grãos e a barriga melhorou bem.
> 
> De dois dias para cá, ele parou de se alimentar e tem ficado entocado durante o período do dia( luz solar apenas). Ontem à noite apareceu e na hora da alimentação e praticamente não comeu nada, como se não estivesse com fome e a barriga está murcha de novo.
> 
> O que faço ?
> ...



dá-lhe comida com alho, ou seja, compras ampôlas num supermercado e abres as mesma e metes sobre a comida, depois deixas que a comida absorva o alho e metes lá dentro...

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Obrigado pela ajuda. Farei nos próximos, pois este Hepatus se entocou e morreu 02 dias depois. Como chegou doente, o lojista não me cobrou. :Palmas:  

Agora é procurar outro e colocar lá..

Obrigado de novo.

Vlamir.

----------

